# There are some things that I am going to say about long hair...



## Blossssom (Aug 28, 2005)

and black women.

I'm not going to say them tonight because I  need to finish pulling my thoughts together.

Some ladies here might not like it, though, but it's been on my mind for quite some time, and I'm just going to bust out with it.  But on the other hand, other ladies here might applaude it.

I'll be ready to share these thoughts later in the week, and I hope people will keep an open mind.  Don't be mad, though.


----------



## pink_flower (Aug 28, 2005)

LOL! Aww man a week?! Do it tommorrow!


----------



## Guyaneek (Aug 28, 2005)

Owww, I can't wait to hear them


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 28, 2005)

Guya and Pink Flower, I'm not going to rush this.  I'm going to get this right!  

This is far too important.  I have to be in a certain frame of mind.  I won't just run through this without giving some serious thought as to how I'll express it here.

But this is real!


----------



## MJ (Aug 28, 2005)

D**m Blossom, I was gonna begin my 2 month "vacation" away from LHCF tonight, but I guess I'll just have to postpone it.


----------



## pink_flower (Aug 28, 2005)

I understand, I'll be waiting


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 28, 2005)

hmmm im anticipating this....


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 28, 2005)

..Now this should be interesting......


ummmmmm.... it sounds like a topic I've seen pop up every now and again on another wonderful hair board I frequent......

hmmm... maybe its long overdue.....here. 

....But believe me there are a few people here that might feel the same way you do.....

I look foward to your thoughts...everybody has the right to share their feelings....

It might possibly help somebody......

And cause others to think.......

I can't wait......


----------



## ClassicChic (Aug 28, 2005)

....This seems like it may get reallllllll interesting...........I think I am going to sit right here next to the rear door......might get a lil rough in here.


----------



## rai (Aug 28, 2005)

I can't wait to hear it.... but I am curious as to why you bothered to post this if you didn't have your thoughts together. I'm not trying to be rude, but it just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## lovechic (Aug 28, 2005)

pink_flower said:
			
		

> LOL! Aww man a week?! Do it tommorrow!


* I know! Man Blossssom why you gonna do us like that! It betta be good...I'm waitin' *


----------



## Porsche19 (Aug 28, 2005)

rai said:
			
		

> I can't wait to hear it.... but I am curious as to why you bothered to post this if you didn't have your thoughts together. I'm not trying to be rude, but it just doesn't make sense to me.



ditto!


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 28, 2005)

rai said:
			
		

> I can't wait to hear it.... but I am curious as to why you bothered to post this if you didn't have your thoughts together. I'm not trying to be rude, but it just doesn't make sense to me.



You're right... 

Considering what you said, perhaps I shouldn't have mentioned it... if it were anyone else but me.   I've been a member of this board for quite some time now, and many of the posters here have a clear interest in my opinions.

As I continue to read the threads about the desire for "instant" hair growth (including my own), my thoughts on the matter as a whole continue to weigh on my mind, and I have decided to share my thoughts on the matter.  

So, no, transferring feelings into words is not possible tonight, as I am still gathering them together because it is always my hope to be as clear as possible the first time.  

But in the meantime, I did want  those who have a sincere interest in my readings to know that I am going to address an issue I feel is important to all of us, but perhaps something that we haven't really explored in its entirety.

And that's why there's the wait... those that care 

Thank you...


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Haha, I hear ya with the instant hair stuff! Usually, I am kinda impatient but I will wait to read this because if this is what I think it might be about then it should be addressed.


----------



## rai (Aug 28, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> You're right...
> 
> Considering what you said, perhaps I shouldn't have mentioned it... if it were anyone else but me.   I've been a member of this board for quite some time now, and many of the posters here have a clear interest in my opinions.
> 
> ...



No problem....I just hate the suspense.  I'll be waiting to read and respond to what you have to say....


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

rai said:
			
		

> No problem....I just hate the suspense.  I'll be waiting to read and respond to what you have to say....



Thanks, Rai... I am going to open a "serious" door   Just wait me out!  Hugs!


----------



## Cinnabuns (Aug 29, 2005)

This is really going to be something.  Hmmmm....I guess I will wait patiently also with the rest of the ladies.


----------



## beyondcute (Aug 29, 2005)

Yep Im waiting too... To me it seems like we have become junkies waiting for the next new drug to give us what we want, healthy or not. I just read a thread promoting yeast infection cream to grow hair. There were even 2 "doctors" supporting it. IS IT THAT SERIOUS? What would happen to us (those who long for a quick inch) if we woke up without hair? What if we could get our hands on something that would grow our hair out to our own desired length but the consequence would be to take a year off our lives? How many would line up to get it thinking that "Ill be old anyways..." Its okay to want long healthy hair, but dang! Long hair isnt the only beautiful thing in this world. There are some beautiful short haired sisters out here! Besides that some of our genetics will not allow our hair to reach waist length. Ill be darned if my mother has ear length hair and my dad and my grandmother and granpda and I expect some spray to make my hair grow to my waist. Some things just arent possible and horse manure or yeast infection creme or anythign short of tender care will make my hair grow out any faster. Okay Im done with what I have to say. I am intensly awaiting your thoughts!


----------



## Cincysweetie (Aug 29, 2005)

Blosssssom, you know you wrong for this!!!  You got us all wondering what you're gonna say.  That's fine you can't do it tonight, but you gotta meet us half way...how about mid-week, say Wednesday???  Get your thoughts together. 

...And she posted it now b/c she's building suspense...that's Blossssssom for ya...

_cough::heifer::cough_


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Blosssssom, you know you wrong for this!!!  You got us all wondering what you're gonna say.  That's fine you can't do it tonight, but you gotta meet us half way...how about mid-week, say Wednesday???  Get your thoughts together.
> 
> ...And she posted it now b/c she's building suspense...that's Blossssssom for ya...
> 
> _cough::heifer::cough_



Leave it to me to keep people on the edge of their seats!

I didn't know this many would be waiting with "bated breath"!  LOL!

I'll come out on Wednesday but I swear, I better NOT get beat up because I've bought as much MTG, silica, DOO GROW and the lastest, Monistat, as all of the rest of ya!  

Heehee!  I love this board so much...


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 29, 2005)

this should be good...good food for thought..i can smell it already..


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> this should be good...good food for thought..i can smell it already..



Oh Gggggoooooddddd!  Now I definitely feel like I'm on center-stage!

Maybe Rai was right!  I shouldn't have said anything!  LOL!


----------



## Cincysweetie (Aug 29, 2005)

And Blosssssssom...you better come wit it b/c you've already built the suspense and all.  You wouldn't wanna let us down after hyping it up like this...


...but hey, no pressure!


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 29, 2005)

damn right blossom!! now a sista's waitin...lol


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> And Blosssssssom...you better come wit it b/c you've already built the suspense and all.  You wouldn't wanna let us down after hyping it up like this...
> 
> 
> ...but hey, no pressure!



Who KNEW!?  LOL!  

I'm going to PM LoveChic, and she can break the "bad news".  LOL!  

It ain't no big deal, though.  Y'll go on to work tomorrow and don't stress.  Haha!


----------



## shoelover1972 (Aug 29, 2005)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> this should be good...good food for thought..i can smell it already..



 
I will be checking-in more often this week to monitor this thread verrrry closely


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a feeling that I'm going to be in agreement with what will be said...I could be wrong, but I have a feelin...

so um, I'm drummin my fingers against my desk like everybody else!


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that I'm going to be in agreement with what will be said...I could be wrong, but I have a feelin...
> 
> so um, I'm drummin my fingers against my desk like everybody else!



Oh GGGGOOOODDDDD!

What have I gotten myself into!  LOL!


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Aug 29, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Oh GGGGOOOODDDDD!
> 
> What have I gotten myself into!  LOL!



 You tend to be a rational thinker like me (just an observation from a number of your other posts). And I suspect that what you're going to say is something that may have crossed my mind at one point, and I just chose to shrug and keep it movin. 

But now that you've got an anxious audience, you can let it all hang out...  
I do agree that you probably will start a riot though because the Monistat thread got a little intense for a minute (minus those with the oustanding sense of humor   ) 

I'm just gonna keep the board minimized and keep maximizing until you spill the beans


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> You tend to be a rational thinker like me (just an observation from a number of your other posts). And I suspect that what you're going to say is something that may have crossed my mind at one point, and I just chose to shrug and keep it movin.
> 
> But now that you've got an anxious audience, you can let it all hang out...
> I do agree that you probably will start a riot though because the Monistat thread got a little intense for a minute (minus those with the oustanding sense of humor   )
> ...



Heehee!

Maybe I should just "drop it like it's hot" since I'm up so late!  

I'll wait it out.  I'm not screwing this up!  Heehee


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah, you should wait...enjoy the attention that the President gets hours before the State of the Union address...lol...


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 29, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Blosssssom, you know you wrong for this!!!  You got us all wondering what you're gonna say.  That's fine you can't do it tonight, but you gotta meet us half way...how about mid-week, say Wednesday???  Get your thoughts together.
> 
> ...And she posted it now b/c she's building suspense...that's Blossssssom for ya...
> 
> _cough::heifer::cough_




Ya know??

Glad to see you spending so much time over in the hair care section, Blossom! Just put a disclaimer at the beginning if what you say will cause people to choke. I've learned that its dangerous to read your posts while eating and drinking but the rest of the LHCF population may be unaware.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> Yeah, you should wait...enjoy the attention that the President gets hours before the State of the Union address...lol...



Don't forget the APPLAUSE before and after he enters!  

And after each and every point of "significance"!  

George Bush says:

"We must work harder to grow our hair" *applause*

"MTG is God's gift to humans, forget the horses" *applause*

Heehee!


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> Ya know??
> 
> Glad to see you spending so much time over in the hair care section, Blossom! Just put a disclaimer at the beginning if what you say will cause people to choke. I've learned that its dangerous to read your posts while eating and drinking but the rest of the LHCF population may be unaware.



It's far less dangerous over here!  LOL!

Or so I thought before I got everybody ready to "applaude" what I have to say Wednesday... or throw eggs!  LOL!  

I'll have to create a "disclaimer" for future posts, chick!  Heehee!


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Aug 29, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Don't forget the APPLAUSE before and after he enters!
> 
> And after each and every point of "significance"!
> 
> ...



      
All hail Hair President Blosssom ::residential hair music plays::: 

Miss President, tell us, what is it like to have changed the way black women do hair? You must be so proud of your accomplishments. No one uses hair products anymore, and their hair is down to their ankles. Tell us more...


----------



## Cincysweetie (Aug 29, 2005)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> All hail Hair President Blosssom ::residential hair music plays:::
> 
> *Miss President, tell us, what is it like to have changed the way black women do hair? You must be so proud of your accomplishments. No one uses hair products anymore, and their hair is down to their ankles. Tell us more...*


LOL now you know you ain't right for that!!!!


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> All hail Hair President Blosssom ::residential hair music plays:::
> 
> Miss President, tell us, what is it like to have changed the way black women do hair? You must be so proud of your accomplishments. No one uses hair products anymore, and their hair is down to their ankles. Tell us more...



Well, in the words of Madame "Blossssom" C. J. Walker, don't wash, don't trim and don't stress... and don't buy nothin', either!  LOL!

Presidential hair music!  Omigod!  Way funny!


----------



## LDebagoria (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmm....I'm awaiting this....


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

LDebagoria said:
			
		

> Hmmm....I'm awaiting this....



LOL!

Oh GOD!  I need a hurricane!  

LOL!  

Well, good night!  It's been real tonight on different boards.

Do a "google"!


----------



## JamericanGurl (Aug 29, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> Oh GOD!  I need a hurricane!
> 
> ...



Yak know I'm damn near ready to board a plane to Northern Cali and bop yo arse over da head for this "teaser". Get yo behind back in here and S-plain yo self!!


----------



## MzTami (Aug 29, 2005)

Bloossom, Why didn't you open up the can of worms before I went to the BSS and bought all of these products and spent my 5 bucks for joining?

Product Junkie *sratching head and pacing floor* I need a cig, oh I don't smoke!


----------



## rai (Aug 29, 2005)

just peeping in to see if the beans have been spilled....okay, back to work for me..


----------



## vickyd (Aug 29, 2005)

My Oh My -- I just had to say I too will be watching this thread.  Until Wednesday then.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Aug 29, 2005)

Blosssssooommm, I already agree with whatever it is you have to say about this long hair craze


----------



## ClassicChic (Aug 29, 2005)

DAMN IT BLOSSSOM 

Would you spill it already!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 29, 2005)

Blossom: Are you going to tell us that you are going to be a "the first human testimonial poster girl for MTG?" or that you have been secretly hanging out in the "Women Who Prefer Bald" (for their own dang head) site? or that you brought shares in Copa? and that Rio really worked for you or what...LOLOLOL Bonjour


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 29, 2005)

Blossssom, girl you know you dead wrong for doing us like this! Please get your thoughts together and post, I'm very curious to hear what you have to say.

Although, I'm pretty sure I have a feeling what direction you're going to go in.


----------



## sugaplum (Aug 29, 2005)

I can't wait.


----------



## Country gal (Aug 29, 2005)

Maybe she will finally show us a picture of the elusive Blossom.

Blos certainly has a knack for  building suspense. I have been noticing a more enlightened blossom as of late. She broke it down in the christian thread about having sex before marriage.


----------



## JamericanGurl (Aug 29, 2005)

Dat ***** ain't responded yet?  
Where my switch?   Somebody go over to a tree and get me a switch!


----------



## Jewell (Aug 29, 2005)

Dang, this better be good...


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

Jewell said:
			
		

> Dang, this better be good...



After so many responses, I'm thinking about running to Tahiti with all of my $2!  Heehee!


----------



## Jewell (Aug 29, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> After so many responses, I'm thinking about running to Tahiti with all of my $2!  Heehee!



 Girl you a trip keeping us waiting like this! LOL


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

Jewell said:
			
		

> Girl you a trip keeping us waiting like this! LOL



I didn't know it was going to be this SERIOUS!  LOL!

God, help me!     

Talk about a deer caught in the headlights!


----------



## imstush (Aug 29, 2005)

I think I know where you are going with this, but I don't want to assume....the amount of time I spend on this site....now it's going to be even worse waiting for your comments!!!!


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Aug 29, 2005)

Waiting..... and waiting....and waiting...

*pulls out magazines to pass the time*


----------



## paige1012 (Aug 29, 2005)

WHY BLOSSSSOM WHY!!!!!!!!!
 GIRL U ARE JUS 2 MUCH


----------



## Koffie (Aug 29, 2005)

There are some things that I am going to say about long hair and black women......

1. Some of us go to GREAT lengths to achieve it
2. We (general term) get very catty with one another over it
3. I believe some would put monkey ball sweat on their heads to speed up the growth cycle.


----------



## caligirl (Aug 29, 2005)

Girl, you better quit playing and say what you gotta say!


----------



## miracle (Aug 29, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> There are some things that I am going to say about long hair and black women......
> 
> 1. Some of us go to GREAT lengths to achieve it
> 2. We (general term) get very catty with one another over it
> 3. I believe some would put *monkey ball sweat* on their heads to speed up the growth cycle.



_OH, MY LAWD!!!!!!!      _


----------



## Porsche19 (Aug 29, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> There are some things that I am going to say about long hair and black women......
> 
> 1. Some of us go to GREAT lengths to achieve it
> 2. We (general term) get very catty with one another over it
> 3. I believe some would put monkey ball sweat on their heads to speed up the growth cycle.




Where can I purchase this monkey ball sweat?! 

Can I mix it with my mtg and surge?


----------



## RainbowCurls (Aug 29, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Koffie (Aug 29, 2005)

Porsche19 said:
			
		

> Where can I purchase this monkey ball sweat?!
> 
> Can I mix it with my mtg and surge?



Its on aisle 2 at *Petco*, not too far from the MTG.

And yes, it can be mixed with MTG and surge for an additional "kick" to the potentcy of it. By this December you should have hair to your ankles.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Aug 29, 2005)

I will take two bottles of monky ball sweat


----------



## Porsche19 (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd better stock up before they're all sold out!


----------



## imstush (Aug 29, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> Its on aisle 2 at *Petco*, not too far from the MTG.
> 
> And yes, it can be mixed with MTG and surge for an additional "kick" to the potentcy of it. By this December you should have hair to your ankles.


----------



## MzTami (Aug 29, 2005)

*PJ seriously thinking about the monkey ball sweat & Monistat 7 mixed together* Nawww. "I'll take the house arrest."


Transitioning
Last relaxer- 07/02/2005
Texture-2b/medium???4b/medium ( I haven't figured it out yet)
Length- 2 to 3 inches pass shoulder
Goal-shoulder length 100% natural healthy hair.

I would rather live my life as if there is a God and die to find out there isn’t, than live my life as if there isn’t and die to find out there is!- unknown


http://public.fotki.com/mztami
password: mztami


----------



## Koffie (Aug 29, 2005)

Porsche19 said:
			
		

> I'd better stock up before they're all sold out!


That's right!!!!

You betta get it while the gettin' is good.

*ON SALE RIGHT NOW "MONKEY BALL SWEAT" ONLY FROM THE HIGHEST QUALITY OF MONKEYS IN THE WORLD!!!!!!

2.99 FOR 24oz  !!!!!!!!!

DON'T BE LAST TO GET YOUR IMPORTED MONKEY BALL SWEAT!!!!!*


----------



## MzTami (Aug 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by Koffie
Its on aisle 2 at Petco, not too far from the MTG.

And yes, it can be mixed with MTG and surge for an additional "kick" to the potentcy of it. By this December you should have hair to your ankles. 


Now that was too funny. ROFLMAO


COLOR=DarkRed]Transitioning
Last relaxer- 07/02/2005
Texture-2b/medium???4b/medium ( I haven't figured it out yet)
Length- 2 to 3 inches pass shoulder
Goal-shoulder length 100% natural healthy hair.[/COLOR]

I would rather live my life as if there is a God and die to find out there isn’t, than live my life as if there isn’t and die to find out there is!- unknown


http://public.fotki.com/mztami
password: mztami


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

MzTami said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Koffie
> Its on aisle 2 at Petco, not too far from the MTG.
> 
> And yes, it can be mixed with MTG and surge for an additional "kick" to the potentcy of it. By this December you should have hair to your ankles.
> ...



Oh God!  Another $5!  LOL!

There goes October's "welfare" check.  Heehee!

Do you think Petco carries Monistat, too?  That would save time and money not having to travel to Rite-Aid.  Ha!


----------



## Koffie (Aug 29, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Oh God!  Another $5!  LOL!
> 
> There goes October's "welfare" check.  Heehee!
> 
> Do you think Petco carries Monistat, too?  That would save time and money not having to travel to Rite-Aid.  Ha!




umm, you know I've grown to love you, but when you gon' spill the beans about this topic?


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> umm, you know I've grown to love you, but when you gon' spill the beans about this topic?



Hell, I've forgotten what the subject is!  LOL!

Wednesday.  I would do it tomorrow, but I'm going to get "dusted" and will be in continual prayer and meditation all day before I go


----------



## Country gal (Aug 29, 2005)

Do you think if men were really crazy over short hair than this board probably wouldn't exist? I think our obsession with hair may come from men going crazy over long haired females.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

Country gal said:
			
		

> Do you think if men were really crazy over short hair than this board probably wouldn't exist? I think our obsession with hair may come from men going crazy over long haired females.



Don't try and hijack my thread!


----------



## hopeful (Aug 29, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Don't try and hijack my thread!


 
Blossssom don't you come in here anymore until you are ready to spill the beans. Everytime I see you have posted to this thread I run back in...for nothing!


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

hopeful said:
			
		

> Blossssom don't you come in here anymore until you are ready to spill the beans. Everytime I see you have posted to this thread I run back in...for nothing!



LOLOLOL!    

I still can't believe so many people are interested in what I have to say.

I feel like a celebrity!  

Too bad I'm not getting $20 million a post.  Ha!


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Aug 29, 2005)

ladylibra<----------------sticking her head in this thread and wondering what in 'd' hell blooossom gonna post. i'm also wondering why i have butterflies in the pit of my stomach?

hey JD, wait, i'm going to buy a ticket too...so i can help you bop blooossm's arse ova tha noggin' for this here scooby doo mystery!

in the history of the lhcf....blooossom done up and did it now!


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Aug 29, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> LOLOLOL!
> 
> I still can't believe so many people are interested in what I have to say.
> 
> ...





stop your tapdancing and SPEAK!


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 29, 2005)

hopeful said:
			
		

> Blossssom don't you come in here anymore until you are ready to spill the beans. Everytime I see you have posted to this thread I run back in...for nothing!




Me too!


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

ladylibra_30 said:
			
		

> ladylibra<----------------sticking her head in this thread and wondering what in 'd' hell blooossom gonna post. i'm also wondering why i have butterflies in the pit of my stomach?
> 
> hey JD, wait, i'm going to buy a ticket too...so i can help you bop blooossm's arse ova tha noggin' for this here scooby doo mystery!
> 
> in the history of the lhcf....blooossom done up and did it now!



The whole board is about to BLOW UP!


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Aug 29, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> The whole board is about to BLOW UP!





in my bestest blossssom impression:
HA!


----------



## JamericanGurl (Aug 29, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> There are some things that I am going to say about long hair and black women......
> 
> 1. Some of us go to GREAT lengths to achieve it
> 2. We (general term) get very catty with one another over it
> 3. I believe some would put monkey ball sweat on their heads to speed up the growth cycle.



You forgot!

Will go out and buy anything!

FDA Non FDA approved.

No contents listed

Anything!!


Look Potential Rupunzels...It really ain't that deep. Don't get me wrong long hair is lovely. but a healthy head is best! Placing Cat Urine on your head may not be a good thang? Now granted I'm an admitted PJ....but some folx  

This reminds me of a prank I pulled on another forum with the weave obssessed! Which I was going to play on yal...but then realized somebody may actually try it  
Weave Wearer U need This!


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Aug 29, 2005)

on the next episode of BLOSSSOM & THE LHCF:

blosssom is on the scene! what will this sassy vixen say? what will she do? will lhcf forever be changed or remain the same? hold on to your weaves and thongs and stay tuned for wednesday's episode. 

network: LHCF channel
star: miss blosssom
rating: who the hell knows
duration: who the hell knows
viewers: stay tuned and wait with bated breath...you will be schooled!


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

JamericanGurl said:
			
		

> You forgot!
> 
> Will go out and buy anything!
> 
> ...



How'd you get those bullets in there?  LOL!

Laughing at LadyLibra, too!'

Funny, I was watching E! True Hollywood Story yesterday, and they were discussing "Blossom".

I used to love that show back in the 90s... Thus, my screen name


----------



## JamericanGurl (Aug 29, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> How'd you get those bullets in there?  LOL!
> 
> Laughing at LadyLibra, too!'
> 
> ...


Dang I missed the E true Story!

Umm  adds bullets

Click the link I provided in my reply to get a good chuckle.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

JamericanGurl said:
			
		

> Dang I missed the E true Story!
> 
> Umm  adds bullets
> 
> Click the link I provided in my reply to get a good chuckle.



I feel so sorry for the actress who played "Blossom".  She hasn't really worked since... po' thang.

Okay!  Will click the LINK!


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 29, 2005)

LOL!

Jamerican, somebody told you that you need Jesus and they are right!  You do!

LOL!

That was too funny!


----------



## sky_blu (Aug 29, 2005)

JamericanGurl said:
			
		

> You forgot!
> 
> Will go out and buy anything!
> 
> ...



      Girl Im about to roll off my sofa right about now.


----------



## JamericanGurl (Aug 29, 2005)

*Headline​*
Kitty liter may rejuvinate the hair folical stimulating and producing long and lush hair!

Don't take my work for it ask him:






A vey happy client!

Just poking fun at all of us...Deeze is jus jokes people!


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 29, 2005)

Country gal said:
			
		

> Do you think if men were really crazy over short hair than this board probably wouldn't exist? I think our obsession with hair may come from men going crazy over long haired females.



I don't think this board would be around if that were the case, Country gal. I can't even begin to count the number of times I've heard "long hair" on a guy's list of desirable features on a woman.


----------



## caligirl (Aug 29, 2005)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> I don't think this board would be around if that were the case, Country gal. I can't even begin to count the number of times I've heard "long hair" on a guy's list of desirable features on a woman.



I say this all the time to describe women..."she's really pretty and she has long hair..."


----------



## senimoni (Aug 29, 2005)

This guy at work was discussing women and he stated NO WOMAN looks good with short hair.....I just sat there looking at him like...damn I must be awfully ugly then huh!!


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 29, 2005)

caligirl said:
			
		

> I say this all the time to describe women..."she's really pretty and she has long hair..."



Unfortunately some people think pretty= long hair.  Umm no. They are not interchangeable.

Sometimes people use that phrase, but what to say if the woman is pretty with short hair? _She's pretty, nice figure, pretty teeth..._ basically anything but the short hair part.


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 29, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> This guy at work was discussing women and he stated NO WOMAN looks good with short hair.....I just sat there looking at him like...damn I must be awfully ugly then huh!!



That guy is full of it. I know people have preferences, but who programs a lot of these men to prefer long hair on women? If you take a beautiful woman with long hair one day and give her a hair cut the next less men would pay attention to her? Even if that's the only thing that changed about her? Doesn't seem right to me. And she shouldn't be seen as less feminine because her hair is short. Women can be butch with long hair. Lol.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Aug 30, 2005)

ladylibra_30 said:
			
		

> on the next episode of BLOSSSOM & THE LHCF:
> 
> blosssom is on the scene! what will this sassy vixen say? what will she do? will lhcf forever be changed or remain the same? hold on to your weaves and thongs and stay tuned for wednesday's episode.
> 
> ...



Can I guest star on As LHCF turns????  

I agree that long hair shouldn't carry as much weight as it does with men, but it does, ESPECIALLY black men.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 30, 2005)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> Can I guest star on As LHCF turns????
> 
> I agree that long hair shouldn't carry as much weight as it does with men, but it does, ESPECIALLY black men.



You know, Divine, I think once we truly get to talking about the long hair issue and how it affects us all as women, we are going to really gain some serious insight.

This will be my only purpose when I introduce this topic.  Some of the women here already have some inkling as to what I have to say, and I believe they feel and see the same things that I do to some extent.

Hopefully, we can all "grow" a little after we start to talk about it and love and appreciate ourselves a little more.  Whether we have long hair, short hair, no hair; be it 1a or 10f.  

God is not a god of confusion... and I'm tired of being confused.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Aug 30, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> You know, Divine, I think once we truly get to talking about the long hair issue and how it affects us all as women, we are going to really gain some serious insight.
> 
> This will be my only purpose when I introduce this topic.  Some of the women here already have some inkling as to what I have to say, and I believe they feel and see the same things that I do to some extent.
> 
> ...



I totally agree. Last year, I was dealing with myself on some different levels, and I felt that purging was necessary so I could get a better grip on myself. I cut my hair to above my shoulders after having armpit length almost my whole life. It was sobering, and I didn't like the shorter hair as much. But I realized that I would never have been able to draw that conclusion unless I had trusted myself enough to cut it. I had to understand what longer hair meant for me. I discovered that I can totally rock a shorter style, but longer hair is much lower maintenance in terms of ponytails etc. I seriously believe that many women want long hair "just because." There's no real rhyme or reason to it, and that ultimately is where the problem comes in, IMO. 

I totally understand your reason for coming forward. I know that it will create friction, but as black women, we have so much more to offer the world than long hair so therfore, the quest for longer hair should not merely extend from a carbon copy video girl that's sold to us by the media. 

I definitely think we'll grow from the discussion, and simply being able to air out some dirty laundry pertaining to societal norms and expectations. Every woman here has the ability to transcend such simple thinking. There is a wealth of intelligence & ambition on this board, and if each lady here took time to soul search and sort her hair journey out, many would probably be happy with their current situation. Boards tend to perpetuate the culture of aspiring to longer, thicker hair, and there's nothing wrong with that, but everything should be done in moderation and in perspective.

I also agree that God is not a god of confusion...but that's 4 more paragraphs so I'ma leave that one alone...


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 30, 2005)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> I also agree that God is not a god of confusion...but that's 4 more paragraphs so I'ma leave that one alone...



Amen, sister!  We're going to hang on to it 

Hugs!


----------



## RainbowCurls (Aug 30, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> I still can't believe so many people are interested in what I have to say.



I don't know about anyone else but I'm interested to hear what I think is going to be a vastly different view from the general view of the forum.


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Aug 30, 2005)

Alright now Bloss, I'm waiting too. I generally agree with your point of view. If you're going where I think that you may be, we will be in agreement once again. And I see that you are preparing for stones to be thrown; and they will be. I'm still recovering from the MTG thing


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2005)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> I totally agree. *Last year, I was dealing with myself on some different levels, and I felt that purging was necessary so I could get a better grip on myself. I cut my hair to above my shoulders* after having armpit length almost my whole life. It was sobering, and I didn't like the shorter hair as much. But *I realized that I would never have been able to draw that conclusion unless I had trusted myself enough to cut it.* I had to understand what longer hair meant for me. I discovered that I can totally rock a shorter style, but longer hair is much lower maintenance in terms of ponytails etc. I seriously believe that many women want long hair "just because." There's no real rhyme or reason to it, and that ultimately is where the problem comes in, IMO.


 
ITA.  When I first joined this board a couple of years ago I got waaaaaay too into my hair.  It was consuming too much of my time and money.  I also didn't like some of the comments I got.  For example, my dad and a couple of my male friends said things to me like "don't ever cut your hair." I don't know why, but for some reason that left a bad taste in my mouth.  Anyway, I decided to do the BC and pretty much shaved my head.  For me, it was very freeing and people's reactions were VERY interesting.  Needless to say, there were lots of people who didn't like it.  Now I'm trying to grow my hair again, but atleast now I know who I am apart from my hair.  I know that if (God forbid) I ever had to go through Chemo or something and lose my hair I won't be totally crushed.  I know that I can feel just as attractive with almost no hair as I can with a headful.


----------



## Robin41 (Aug 30, 2005)

For me, it's more important to have a healthy head of hair than long hair.  The condition of my hair is sooooo much better now than it was before I started visiting this board a couple of years ago.  It has grown, but it's nowhere near bra strap length and I doubt if it will ever get there and that's OKAY!!  I love my hair again and that's all that matters.

Blossssom, when you finally make your comments, can you please start a new thread so we won't have to sift through this one to find it?


----------



## tweezer6 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lawd Hav Mercy. I can't take it anymore. Is it Wednesday yet???????


----------



## meia (Aug 30, 2005)

in my opinion and im thinking about blossoms posts and everyone elses and im guessing the breaking point was the monistat wasnt it?

thats the breaking point for me as well..i think that was the most ridiculous thing ive ever heard (not meaning to knock it for those who actually try it) i think we as women of all colors, races, and backgrounds, need to realize most importantly that we define ourselves. not other people. society makes us afraid of ourselves- of our big lips, our overly curvy bodies, our wavy hair, our skin color...we get scared. we dont want to be thought of as anything less than beautiful. we dont want to be considered outcasts because people dont understand our beauty.

i guess the breaking point for me was weave. ive never been a fan of it and ive asked men of all different races (for general consensus) and all of them agreed that theyd rather have a natural woman not afraid of her hair or her beauty than to have someone with synthetic beauty (once again not attempting to talk down at anyone just a personal experiment)...i think the first step of acceptance for us is to realize, acknowledge, and adore what you have. body- hair-- anything. a man may say he wants a women with long hair etc., but the thing is if they dont love you anyways, all that crap about having long hair didnt matter from the beginning.

i think the second step is to nuture yourself and your image. nuture the way you look. start taking pride in yourself for who you are. you may already be confident with relaxers, growth agents, etc., and thats fine if it works for you. but realize that doesnt make you who you are. and anyways, youre beautiful without it.

id rather be stuck with my nappy ass hair that wont ever grow than to be something im not- im not straight naturally...i dont even know if im meant to have long hair genetically. but instead of struggling to be happy with myself, i want to start now from the inside and then work my way out..


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 30, 2005)

I found myself [email protected] first i grew out my hair b/c for yrs, and i all of my life i had short hair, and considerning i come from a mixed heratige and all of my sisters were the one's with long or longer "better" hair than mine( at least that is how i felt),i was the one with the hair that did not grow...i found these hair boards and i wanted to prove to everyone that my hair could be long..and it worked...everyone was amazed and shocked that MY hair could actually grow..my nappy *** whateva type hair....then..i rebelled again...i could not stand everyone talking about my hair..touching it in pure amazment..long hair this, and long hair that! i could not stand it..your hair is thin...my hair is thick..mines grows this way, yours grows that way...
i chopped that sucka off to chin length...i was like to hell with this crap..now i have a afro...and guess what..its still a struggle...i sometimes feel good that people are so interested in what's all goin on with my hair...but at the same time i feel like gimme a break and get over it..dont get me wrong, i love the fact that AA women now have places to go in order to learn on how to care and grow our hair healthy...its wonderful, for yrs we had no idea..but now that i am older and wiser and learning to embrass what i have..it does seem to get petty and pretty damn stupid at times!
some of the commentary we get from others is just the most annoying crap ever..


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 30, 2005)

i also wanted to commend blossom on bringing this great thread to the table..its really a light bulb moment...even though i dont think she has let us in on her thoughts, but it has brought fourth some great food for thought..


----------



## kedra70 (Aug 30, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> There are some things that I am going to say about long hair and black women......
> 
> 1. Some of us go to GREAT lengths to achieve it
> 2. We (general term) get very catty with one another over it
> 3. I believe some would put monkey ball sweat on their heads to speed up the growth cycle.




Aw h*ll naw!!!! LMBAO!!!!

Kedra


----------



## Koffie (Aug 30, 2005)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> i also wanted to commend blossom on bringing this great thread to the table..its really a light bulb moment...even though i dont think she has let us in on her thoughts, but it has brought fourth some great food for thought..




I agree

I don't mean to up and make people "thread hop" but check out the Monistat thread, SpicedTee is telling it like it-T-I-S.


----------



## sharee (Aug 30, 2005)

I haven't been this interested in what a thread was going to say or bring about since I started this board. I too think I know where this is going but I can not wait to hear what Blossom is going to say!!! I am already in agreement with several of the comments that others have already made. Blossom, even though you haven't "officially" posted your thoughts, this is a GREAT thread.


----------



## Victorian (Aug 30, 2005)

I can't believe the "pre-thread" has gotten this long  

I found some LHCF reading material to keep us occupied while we wait. There was some interesting discussion in this thread:

Why do Black Women Want Long Hair???


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 30, 2005)

MzTami said:
			
		

> *PJ seriously thinking about the monkey ball sweat & Monistat 7 mixed together* Nawww. "I'll take the house arrest."



GIRL you made me spit all over my screen!!!!!!


----------



## DragonPearl (Aug 30, 2005)

Interesting thread. My question is, why does the suggestion of using Monistat bring up an epiphany? 

I am curious. Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of glueing other people's and animal's hair on their scalp? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of using relaxers whose main ingredients are sodiym hydroxide or calcium chloride, same as the main ingredients in Drano? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of using products made for horses on their scalp? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of ingesting mega vitamins for the sole purpose of growing hair, with no scientific studies on the long term effects of such vitamins?

Why is one method okay, but another not okay in the search for longer hair? Will the people chiming in be willing to give up relaxers, mega vitamins, controversial hair products and weaves, and just let their grow at their own pace or will this be an exercise in futility?


----------



## vaqtea (Aug 30, 2005)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> Interesting thread. My question is, why does the suggestion of using Monistat bring up an epiphany?
> 
> I am curious. Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of glueing other people's and animal's hair on their scalp? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of using relaxers whose main ingredients are sodiym hydroxide or calcium chloride, same as the main ingredients in Drano? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of using products made for horses on their scalp? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of ingesting mega vitamins for the sole purpose of growing hair, with no scientific studies on the long term effects of such vitamins?
> 
> Why is one method okay, but another not okay in the search for longer hair? Will the people chiming in be willing to give up relaxers, mega vitamins, controversial hair products and weaves, and just let their grow at their own pace or will this be an exercise in futility?



This was a excellent post. Pure excellence


----------



## Tosca (Aug 30, 2005)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> Interesting thread. My question is, why does the suggestion of using Monistat bring up an epiphany?
> 
> I am curious. Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of glueing other people's and animal's hair on their scalp? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of using relaxers whose main ingredients are sodiym hydroxide or calcium chloride, same as the main ingredients in Drano? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of using products made for horses on their scalp? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of ingesting mega vitamins for the sole purpose of growing hair, with no scientific studies on the long term effects of such vitamins?
> 
> Why is one method okay, but another not okay in the search for longer hair? Will the people chiming in be willing to give up relaxers, mega vitamins, controversial hair products and weaves, and just let their grow at their own pace or will this be an exercise in futility?



I am SO diggin' your post, Jessy!


----------



## DiamondStar (Aug 30, 2005)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> Interesting thread. My question is, why does the suggestion of using Monistat bring up an epiphany?
> 
> I am curious. Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of glueing other people's and animal's hair on their scalp? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of using relaxers whose main ingredients are sodiym hydroxide or calcium chloride, same as the main ingredients in Drano? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of using products made for horses on their scalp? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of ingesting mega vitamins for the sole purpose of growing hair, with no scientific studies on the long term effects of such vitamins?
> 
> Why is one method okay, but another not okay in the search for longer hair? Will the people chiming in be willing to give up relaxers, mega vitamins, controversial hair products and weaves, and just let their grow at their own pace or will this be an exercise in futility?



Wow!  Jessy, you are so on point, and I completely agree with you!  I don't understand how some people are bashing or questioning other people's extremeties for longer hair, when they are engaging in the same type of activities.


----------



## MzTami (Aug 30, 2005)

uh can someone define epiphany for those of us that do not know the meaning?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Koffie (Aug 30, 2005)

MzTami said:
			
		

> uh can someone define epiphany for those of us that do not know the meaning?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Its like a revelation. Like when something "hits" you (mentally).


----------



## MzTami (Aug 30, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> Its like a revelation. Like when something "hits" you (mentally).




Thanks Koffie.

ITA why???????


----------



## Koffie (Aug 30, 2005)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> Interesting thread. My question is, why does the suggestion of using Monistat bring up an epiphany?
> 
> I am curious. Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of glueing other people's and animal's hair on their scalp? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of using relaxers whose main ingredients are sodiym hydroxide or calcium chloride, same as the main ingredients in Drano? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of using products made for horses on their scalp? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of ingesting mega vitamins for the sole purpose of growing hair, with no scientific studies on the long term effects of such vitamins?
> 
> Why is one method okay, but another not okay in the search for longer hair? Will the people chiming in be willing to give up relaxers, mega vitamins, controversial hair products and weaves, and just let their grow at their own pace or will this be an exercise in futility?



I can't speak for anyone else, but I personally do not take mega doses of suppelements, nor do I get relaxers or do any of the afforementioned, BUT, and this is a big BUT,
I am not going to tell someone what to do with their hair or body. Just that simple. 

I personally thought things had gone too far when some one on here reported a dangerous/irregular menstual flow from taking to many vitamins, but it appeared that she had learned her lesson judging by her thread.


----------



## Impresaria (Aug 30, 2005)

My-oh-my! You are on the money with this one. And I went through GREAT LENGTHS (pun intended) to try and point out that it ain't as far-fetched as it seems. People can draw their line in the sand where they need to...but your line may not be mine. Is their some type of monolithic standard for Black women and hair care that I'm missing? Are we all supposed to be following the same regimen, using the same products? Why of course not, that's ridiculous...so why does anyone have to be behind the same line with the masses?  I mean really, do people know that SULFUR is an ANTI-FUNGAL agent? As well as Tea Tree Oil, and a whole bunch of other stuff we put on our scalps? Why the epiphany on miconazole? I really don't understand. But relaxers burn the scalp, hair dyes and ingredients in our shampoos and conditioners are KNOWN carcinogens...but I don't see the big schism there. 



			
				Jessy55 said:
			
		

> Interesting thread. My question is, why does the suggestion of using Monistat bring up an epiphany?
> 
> I am curious. Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of glueing other people's and animal's hair on their scalp? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of using relaxers whose main ingredients are sodiym hydroxide or calcium chloride, same as the main ingredients in Drano? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of using products made for horses on their scalp? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of ingesting mega vitamins for the sole purpose of growing hair, with no scientific studies on the long term effects of such vitamins?
> 
> Why is one method okay, but another not okay in the search for longer hair? Will the people chiming in be willing to give up relaxers, mega vitamins, controversial hair products and weaves, and just let their grow at their own pace or will this be an exercise in futility?


----------



## lisajames96 (Aug 30, 2005)

Did Blossom actually say she had an epiphany? I got it was more of just her thoughts and opinions she was gonna share? I'm just saying, she does have the right to post them even if they may seen to contradict something. Actually, I think I might get my toes stepped on cause I am still in the PJ phase and loving it and want long hair regardless, but I am curious as to her opinions. I really like this site and you ladies are sooo helpful.
-lisa


----------



## Impresaria (Aug 30, 2005)

No...Blosssom hasn't said anything yet. But this thread is taking it's own turn while we wait. Since technically, it really doesn't have a topic yet. We waiting for Blosssom to tell us what we 'sposed to be talking about. Of course she has a right to post them even if they are controversial in nature. No one is telling her not to, and if you know anything about Blosssom you are best to believe that she will post exactly what she feels .

ETA: Something has changed here on the hair forum in the almost two years since I've been here. Maybe it's just me, but I remember the biggest disagreements around here were on the lines of relaxed versus natural. Now it's like you need a double-blind study and it's results from 3 or 4 well-renowed sources with *pictures* just to recommend a product. Or just to even ask about it. Why? I have had certain information for a while that I thought would be useful to the board but I don't post it until today. Why? Maybe because I feared getting laughed at...but I leave for Iraq in two weeks so fear for me has taken on a greater meaning. But that's another thread, too.



			
				lisajames96 said:
			
		

> Did Blossom actually say she had an epiphany? I got it was more of just her thoughts and opinions she was gonna share? I'm just saying, she does have the right to post them even if they may seen to contradict something. Actually, I think I might get my toes stepped on cause I am still in the PJ phase and loving it and want long hair regardless, but I am curious as to her opinions. I really like this site and you ladies are sooo helpful.
> -lisa


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Aug 30, 2005)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> ... *Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of glueing other people's and animal's hair on their scalp?*



It sounds sooo nasty when you put it that way


----------



## DragonPearl (Aug 30, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> I can't speak for anyone else, but I personally do not take mega doses of suppelements, nor do I get relaxers or do any of the afforementioned, BUT, and this is a big BUT,
> I am not going to tell someone what to do with their hair or body. Just that simple.


 
The same here.  I do none of these things, though I did wear human hair once and it grossed me out, and I used relaxers until 5 years ago.  I have no intention of using MTG and I refuse to use mega vitamins for hair growth.  *BUT I will not ridicule others for their choices*.  I have seen that happen too often on other hair boards and it was and is still a real turnoff for me.

If this thread can generate in-depth and honest thoughts and contemplations on the reasons for wanting long hair, and the means to achieve it, and actually bring the women here to achieve a healthy balance between what is good for them and what is just obsessive and destructive, then I think it will be a wonderful thread.


----------



## secretdiamond (Aug 30, 2005)

SpicedTee said:
			
		

> No...Blosssom hasn't said anything yet. But this thread is taking it's own turn while we wait. Since technically, it really doesn't have a topic yet. We waiting for Blosssom to tell us what we 'sposed to be talking about. Of course she has a right to post them even if they are controversial in nature. No one is telling her not to, and if you know anything about Blosssom you are best to believe that she will post exactly what she feels .
> 
> ETA: Something has changed here on the hair forum in the almost two years since I've been here. Maybe it's just me, but I remember the biggest disagreements around here were on the lines of relaxed versus natural. Now it's like you need a double-blind study and it's results from 3 or 4 well-renowed sources with *pictures* just to recommend a product. Or just to even ask about it. Why?* I have had certain information for a while that I thought would be useful to the board but I don't post it until today. Why? Maybe because I feared getting laughed at...but I leave for Iraq in two weeks so fear for me has taken on a greater meaning. But that's another thread, too.*



What is the info?! I'm very curious now.  

And I completely understand what you're saying about being laughed at.  I've been here for a little over a year and the environment of this board has changed.  It bothers me, but I try to still use the valuable info I get from here everyday to help me better take care of my hair. I just try to ignore the negative comments and steer clear of being a target of some of them by keeping my opinion about things to myself.  

Anyway, while we're waiting for this now _infamous_ (don't know why yet) thread to begin, can you PLEASE start another thread about your info like you said? PLEASE. Just by looking at this thread alone I know there are open-minded ppl on this board who won't laugh, but research and take into consideration what you have to say.  We're ALL here to help each other!  Like someone said b4, others not on the board already think we're crazy so let us crazy ppl help each other! lol.  If not, can you PM your new info to me?! 

OT: you're leaving for Iraq?! Wow. are you in the army or something?

ETA: I just saw the new thread you made... I'm guessing this is the info you were talking about?


----------



## Koffie (Aug 30, 2005)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> The same here.  I do none of these things, though I did wear human hair once and it grossed me out, and I used relaxers until 5 years ago.  I have no intention of using MTG and I refuse to use mega vitamins for hair growth.  *BUT I will not ridicule others for their choices*.  I have seen that happen too often on other hair boards and it was and is still a real turnoff for me.
> 
> If this thread can generate in-depth and honest thoughts and contemplations on the reasons for wanting long hair, and the means to achieve it, and actually bring the women here to achieve a healthy balance between what is good for them and what is just obsessive and destructive, then I think it will be a wonderful thread.




Agreed. And I think I know what hair boards you are talking about too. 

Though I don't see anything wrong with humor (as I am guilty of myself), as long as no one is offended.
But when there is name calling involved and condescending attitudes towards folk, then I don't like that either.


----------



## Impresaria (Aug 30, 2005)

Actually, california beat me to the punch. In reading hair loss boards I came across the studies that show that ketoconazole, the drug in Nizoral, stimulates hair growth in rats (we not rats, but a lot of the products we use were tested on animals) by blocking the hormone DHT. If you are losing your hair or have a head full of hair, it STILL supposedly blocks DHT and stimulates hair growth. When she started talking about Monistat, a bell started ringing in my head, because correlations have been drawn in studies that show that miconazole, the active ingredient in Monistat, and other anti-fungals behave in the same manner. But I can just imagine the reaction if I would have said "Hey ladies, there are some anti-fungal creams that might stimulate your hair follicles, and maybe grow you some hair too!" And then say "but it's the same stuff stuff that treats vaginal yeast infections, foot yeast infections, jock yeast infections and scalp yeat infections!" I seen the MTG and Lenzi's Request fallout and decided not to join the fray, until I seen california's post, and I didn't want her to stand by herself if I had info that might help. I have not used it myself, I have a ton of other products that I'm trying to finish off, I was not trying to PUSH this...I was just saying "Hey there is some research that supports this!" Since I thought that that is the direction that the board was headed...COLD HARD FACTS ONLY!!! LOL...And then you point people in that direction...and they don't even read it or care to research and that is FINE if it's not for them. I am ecstatic that people have found what works or what doesn't work for them! I'm still looking though...

And no, I am not in the Army. I am a federal contractor. I have an 8 month contract in Iraq.



			
				secretdiamond said:
			
		

> What is the info?! I'm very curious now.
> 
> And I completely understand what you're saying about being laughed at. I've been here for a little over a year and the environment of this board has changed. It bothers me, but I try to still use the valuable info I get from here everyday to help me better take care of my hair. I just try to ignore the negative comments and steer clear of being a target of some of them by keeping my opinion about things to myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 30, 2005)

SpicedTee said:
			
		

> And no, I am not in the Army. I am a federal contractor. I have an 8 month contract in Iraq.



OT but Wow...once you get there let us know what the atmosphere is like and try to post pics. We get so much contradictory info on the news, it would be nice to hear some first hand info about the general climate and attitudes of the people. Keep in touch and be safe.  I will keep you in my prayers for a safe journey and safe return.


----------



## TwistNMx (Aug 30, 2005)

What is this all about?


----------



## Impresaria (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Enchantment! I will stay safe and prayed up, any extra love sent my way is fine with me. I'm laughing because we can't be off topic if there is NO topic! LOL....I will definitely let you know the deal. My DH is already over there...he has been there, also as a contractor for about 2 months now. He encouraged me to apply for a job over there, telling me that it is not anything like what I think it is. I trust my DH and know that he would not even suggest me going anywhere where I'll be in danger. So I grabbed the bull by the horns and off I go!! I have a blog where I've been running my mouth, please ignore my insanity, and I have some pictures posted that DH has sent me. He's sent me much more. I will definitely be updating my blog with life, as I live it, in Iraq with LOTS of pictures. Here's the blog link...tread carefully! LOL

www.spicedtee.blogspot.com 




			
				Enchantmt said:
			
		

> OT but Wow...once you get there let us know what the atmosphere is like and try to post pics. We get so much contradictory info on the news, it would be nice to hear some first hand info about the general climate and attitudes of the people. Keep in touch and be safe.  I will keep you in my prayers for a safe journey and safe return.


----------



## hopeful (Aug 30, 2005)

meia said:
			
		

> in my opinion and im thinking about blossoms posts and everyone elses and im guessing the breaking point was the monistat wasnt it?
> 
> thats the breaking point for me as well..i think that was the most ridiculous thing ive ever heard (not meaning to knock it for those who actually try it) i think we as women of all colors, races, and backgrounds, need to realize most importantly that we define ourselves. not other people. society makes us afraid of ourselves- of our big lips, our overly curvy bodies, our wavy hair, our skin color...we get scared. we dont want to be thought of as anything less than beautiful. we dont want to be considered outcasts because people dont understand our beauty.
> 
> ...


 
Me too Meia. I really liked your post.


----------



## hopeful (Aug 30, 2005)

Wouldn't it be funny if this was all a joke?  What if Blossssom was pulling our legs and just wanted to get us talking?  Even if she says nothing on Wednesday she has already done plenty for a lot of us.  Thanks Blossssom .  I'm tired of striving for long hair.  It's exhausting.  I have already achieved what I wanted when I came here.  I wanted my hair to stop breaking off in the nape area.  That's it.  Well it's no longer breaking and it healthy and growing.  But somehow it's so hard to be satisfied when I see so many people with hair flowing down their backs.  I do not feel satisfied.  In all my life I never even dreamed it possible for me to have shoulder-length hair, not to mention armpit, bra-strap, waist-length.  Just because it may be possible does not mean it should be so consuming.  I achieved my goal damnit and I should be proud and I should be happy.  I'm gonna focus on that for li'l bit and just be grateful I have healthy hair, that I'm alive, that I haven't been through a hurricane, that I haven't lost a loved one in Iraq...  For just a li'l bit I'm going to be satisfied with my 4 or 5 inches of thick, texturized, 4a/b, healthy hair.  Tomorrow morning I'm going to smile just a little more.  God bless all of the ladies with really long hair and maybe one day it'll be me too but until then I ain't got no reason not to be proud and happy.


----------



## TigerLily (Aug 30, 2005)

I hear ya, hopeful!  I agree!


----------



## caligirl (Aug 30, 2005)

hopeful said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be funny if this was all a joke?  What if Blossssom was pulling our legs and just wanted to get us talking?  Even if she says nothing on Wednesday she has already done plenty for a lot of us.  Thanks Blossssom .  I'm tired of striving for long hair.  It's exhausting.  I have already achieved what I wanted when I came here.  I wanted my hair to stop breaking off in the nape area.  That's it.  Well it's no longer breaking and it healthy and growing.  But somehow it's so hard to be satisfied when I see so many people with hair flowing down their backs.  I do not feel satisfied.  In all my life I never even dreamed it possible for me to have shoulder-length hair, not to mention armpit, bra-strap, waist-length.  Just because it may be possible does not mean it should be so consuming.  I achieved my goal damnit and I should be proud and I should be happy.  I'm gonna focus on that for li'l bit and just be grateful I have healthy hair, that I'm alive, that I haven't been through a hurricane, that I haven't lost a loved one in Iraq...  For just a li'l bit I'm going to be satisfied with my 4 or 5 inches of thick, texturized, 4a/b, healthy hair.  Tomorrow morning I'm going to smile just a little more.  God bless all of the ladies with really long hair and maybe one day it'll be me too but until then I ain't got no reason not to be proud and happy.



Amen to that!


----------



## esoterica (Aug 30, 2005)

This sure is a long thread considering Blossssom hasnt actually said anything yet.


----------



## MzTami (Aug 30, 2005)

hopeful said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be funny if this was all a joke?  What if Blossssom was pulling our legs and just wanted to get us talking?  Even if she says nothing on Wednesday she has already done plenty for a lot of us.  Thanks Blossssom .  I'm tired of striving for long hair.  It's exhausting.  I have already achieved what I wanted when I came here.  I wanted my hair to stop breaking off in the nape area.  That's it.  Well it's no longer breaking and it healthy and growing.  But somehow it's so hard to be satisfied when I see so many people with hair flowing down their backs.  I do not feel satisfied.  In all my life I never even dreamed it possible for me to have shoulder-length hair, not to mention armpit, bra-strap, waist-length.  Just because it may be possible does not mean it should be so consuming.  I achieved my goal damnit and I should be proud and I should be happy.  I'm gonna focus on that for li'l bit and just be grateful I have healthy hair, that I'm alive, that I haven't been through a hurricane, that I haven't lost a loved one in Iraq...  For just a li'l bit I'm going to be satisfied with my 4 or 5 inches of thick, texturized, 4a/b, healthy hair.  Tomorrow morning I'm going to smile just a little more.  God bless all of the ladies with really long hair and maybe one day it'll be me too but until then I ain't got no reason not to be proud and happy.





Amen Sista.  For years I have been criticized and teased about my skin complexion because I was the light skin of the family.  I remember I would sit in the sun for hours to become darker so that I can fit in with my siblings.  All I got was a face full of pimples.  

I was tired of men and women referring to me as yella bone, red bone, high yella, red devil, yellow devil, and the most hated name of all "red."

It wasn't until I met my husband that I have learned to tolerate my complexion. I say tolerate because I hated it. People made me hate my complexion.  One day, I was paying to put gas in my car and the cashier looks at me and says "oh look John(white guy) she has freakles just like you." ha ha ha. Man I was pissed when she said that.  Then about 2 months later she said something smart to my husband and I had to go in and tell her a**off.  I was still pissed off about the freakles comment.

It still affects me today but I realized that I can never be brown, blue, purple, green or pink. I can only be what God made me to be.  I've learned to take criticism from ignorant people like a grain of salt.  Today, I am content with who I am. Tomorrow, may be a different story. Therefore, I live for the moment and enjoy it while it last.

I know this is off topic***


----------



## MzTami (Aug 30, 2005)

Dang I should have went to the off topic discussion for all of that.


----------



## hopeful (Aug 30, 2005)

MzTami said:
			
		

> Dang I should have went to the off topic discussion for all of that.


 
 Girl you are funny. The trip though is that I was called high yellow too throughout grade school. It was very painful to be hated for something I had no control over. I'm over that now but just wanted you to know that I went through the same thing.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 31, 2005)

bumping back up.


----------



## MJ (Aug 31, 2005)

Okay, it's Wednesday, where is Blossom?


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 31, 2005)

mzjones said:
			
		

> Okay, it's Wednesday, where is Blossom?



Right! Where are you? It's almost time for the main event. 

*Grabs popcorn and waits for the image of Blossssom in her robe as she approaches the ring.*

_Let's get ready to rummmble!_


----------



## rai (Aug 31, 2005)

asphyxxia said:
			
		

> This sure is a long thread considering Blossssom hasnt actually said anything yet.




LOL! I'm waiting for her to come.


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 31, 2005)

Technically she has until midnight. 

::runs out the thread, ducking the flying tomatoes::


----------



## Cinnabuns (Aug 31, 2005)

*taps fingers and waits*


----------



## Queenie (Aug 31, 2005)

Blosssom, um Bloooosssssssssoooooomm where are you???


----------



## rai (Aug 31, 2005)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> Technically she has until midnight.



Midnight where? I'm sure it's midnight in some country!


----------



## kedra70 (Aug 31, 2005)

Um Blosssom, go ahead chile -- you got the mic ...

Kedra


----------



## sugaplum (Aug 31, 2005)

The "Waiting patiently".....*IS OUT THE DOOR!!* 

Don't let me have to drive down there Blosssom.


----------



## pink_flower (Aug 31, 2005)

I rarely see Blossom post during the day,so yall may be waiting awhile...


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Aug 31, 2005)

someone bust out the 'Google' search and see where Blossom is posting today!!!


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, I DO have until midnight but it will be early evening, so the east coasters should still be up 

I have a few errands to run this afternoon and after that, I'm all yours.

Seems a "tiff" broke out on this thread, though... I can't believe the fervor.  Later...


----------



## rai (Aug 31, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Yes, I DO have until midnight but it will be early evening, so the east coasters should still be up
> 
> I have a few errands to run this afternoon and after that, I'm all yours.
> 
> Seems a "tiff" broke out on this thread, though... I can't believe the fervor.  Later...




UGGGHHHH!!!!!!! I thought you posted the big secret.


----------



## chocolatejalapeno (Aug 31, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> How'd you get those bullets in there?  LOL!
> 
> Laughing at LadyLibra, too!'
> 
> ...



I just wanted to say that I loved that show as well and  also had a screen name with blossom in it. I wonder if they are going to have that show on dvd any time soon. Thank you for reminding me off that show.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Aug 31, 2005)

Before Blossom gets on the mic, I just wanted to say that I thoroughly enjoyed reading everyone's commentary. I really liked what hopeful and meia had to say, and it appears that everyone has given thought to why they're on the long hair journey or why they're pumping the brakes. These kinds of things are healthy as long as everyone is considerate and mindful of context. 
MzTami, I really liked what you said as well. I got grief like that for bein a honey color and having long hair all the way through school and even now that I'm an adult. I can relate to that, and I appreciate you being courageous enough to acknowledge that the way you did, and bare your soul momentarily. 

NOW...Blosssom, can I get a specific time? I think we're both on Pacific time so I need to know what time to start poppin the popcorn and pourin the ginger ale!!


----------



## imstush (Aug 31, 2005)

BLOSSOM.....please get in here and spill the beans!!!!


----------



## Spidergul (Aug 31, 2005)

If you asked me, by just reading some of the comments already made has been an eye opener for a lot of us.  I too have put the brakes on the hair stuff.  I am back to basics.  I don't need and can ill afford all the products that are supposed to make my hair grow fast-the last product I purchased was MTG-it worked for a little bit-but it faded too.  I no longer use it-that was last month.
I was going tp go ahead and try and finish what I had left-it was too stinky and too oily-so I put it in the cabinet with all the other hair stuff.  But the monistat was the last straw.  That stuff already cost a fortune for what it is made for-I sure will not be buying it and putting it my head.   my 2 and 1/2 cents.


----------



## lovechic (Aug 31, 2005)

imstush said:
			
		

> BLOSSOM.....please get in here and spill the beans!!!!


* YEAH!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Aug 31, 2005)

Awww man! Ain't it Wendsday already?? This is like Chinese water torture.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Aug 31, 2005)

*pops head in* Shoot still nothing yet!


----------



## sky_blu (Aug 31, 2005)

So Blossom did you say what you going to say?? The suspense is killing me


----------



## MJ (Aug 31, 2005)

Where is Blossom? This just wrong man...   Why do I feel so sad


----------



## JamericanGurl (Aug 31, 2005)

Only 40 dollars a jar.
May cause itching and swelling of the scalp, with guaranteed hair growth!
Some users reported accelerated beard growth 3-10 users


----------



## Koffie (Aug 31, 2005)

JamericanGurl said:
			
		

> Only 40 dollars a jar.
> May cause itching and swelling of the scalp, with guaranteed hair growth!
> Some users reported accelerated beard growth 3-10 users



Where can this be found????


----------



## hopeful (Aug 31, 2005)

Cinnabuns said:
			
		

> *pops head in* Shoot still nothing yet!


 
 I have never stalked a thread before... 

_BLOSSSSOM WHERE ARE YOU???!!!_


----------



## MzTami (Aug 31, 2005)

Blossommm How many errands you had to run?  Come on now, I'm getting ready to watch R U the Girl?


----------



## hopeful (Aug 31, 2005)

MzTami said:
			
		

> Blossommm How many errands you had to run? Come on now, I'm getting ready to watch R U the Girl?


 
Right! So You Think You Can Dance? is coming on right now. I'm outta here!


----------



## Ronda123 (Aug 31, 2005)

hopeful said:
			
		

> I have never stalked a thread before...
> 
> _BLOSSSSOM WHERE ARE YOU???!!!_


 

Me either...


----------



## JamericanGurl (Aug 31, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> Where can this be found????


Gurl, I'm only doing mail order. But, I plan on launching my line soon. Maybe we can partner   Your Monkey Ball remedy sounds great!  





Don' take my word for it! Ask her!


----------



## MzTami (Aug 31, 2005)

Alright...you know, how when you wait sooooo long to eat and you're really hungry..and when you finally eat, the hunger is gone?  That is the way I'm feeling right about now waiting for this post.  I've already ate.

Good night all!


----------



## TwistNMx (Aug 31, 2005)

What could one say about "long hair?" 
Positive?
Negative?...What?


----------



## lexi08 (Aug 31, 2005)

I can't believe I have been stalking this thread all day   Bloosom where are you?


----------



## patient1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Instead of waiting why don't we continue to share our thoughts about long hair? 

I know that the Monistat thread initially made me feel as if we could be a bit impatient. However, once some other members shared I saw a different perspective. Some of us have a sense of urgency.

I'm gonna go out on a limb and talk about me: When I was relaxed hair growth wasn't a problem. My hair grew fast and thick and relaxed easily. I didn't sweat any rare breakage because my hair snapped back fast.

When I was in college I started encountering a lot of folks with varied natural hairstyles. This intersected with my growing political awareness and relaxing just didn't make sense anymore. So I chopped all of my hair off one day. From past shoulder length relaxed to a short do. I went about my life with my kinks minus curl definition UNTIL my boyfriends sister turned me out on some Nexxus stuff. My curls were on POP!! but don't touch em our you might scratch yourself or something. It never dawned on me to let my hair grow. 

Grew out of that phase into two strand twists, learning to corn row again, and just love my fluffy fro. 

Enter my beloved nappy website (where I'm moonchild). . .hmmm, I started to think. Maybe I should just let it grow which also led me here my loved whatever hair site. And yes, it became a focal point for a while because it's something I've never done: deliberately work towards healthy hair growth. Everyone has a vice: a slight obsession with natural hair and all that entails is one of mine.

I look best bald to be honest. All my features really come to life when I have no hair but man! It's been a long time with the low cuts. I grow a year or so, get a nice big bush and then cut because my heart breaks or I need a cleanse or I don't like the health of my hair.

That's where I am now....again....
~sigh~
but not really cause my hair is doing what it does. And I do get impatient sometimes (despite the screenname) but mostly I am patient. And I think in the end, most of us are. Only HERE in this space we can be obsessed and impatient and be co-dependent and crazy together.

When I leave this site, life goes on. I moisturize cause it makes sense, but I don't have rulers. HOWEVER, I don't knock those who do. I get it, I'm just lazy and not that committed.

So yeah, Black women and hair? It's a big sociopolitical, cultural, psychological thing because in GENERAL, many of us grew up staring at the long pigtails on the girl in front of us and watching the hair of OTHERS blow in the wind. I tell my baby girl that her hair reaches for heaven. My big girl sprouts the hair I envied when I grew up. And we wall exist together.

I want to eventually grow a big behind head of natural hair. I want the ease of buns. I want hair that a man's hands can get lost in while we make love. I want a braid that hangs low. I want MY hair to keep on reaching for heaven. I want to oil it and braid it then tuck it up like I watched Amina Baraka do when I was in college.

I've done short hair for over a decade. I've worn it kojak clean, I've done everything but loc it up. I've had a big fro, puffed it etc. I've never allowed it to grow long enough to put it into a ponytail or a bun. I'd like to do that but it's gonna take discipline and focus cause I cut in a minute.(Swore I'd never cut again when I went kojak last July but here I am back to a pinch of hair. AND I LOVE It!)

So that's my story. And yeah, the little girl who longed for long thick ponytails lives in me somewhere. Nothing Ever Really Dies, right? But she doesn't rule me and she lives alongside the woman who loves kinky, coil hair. And a girl can't rule a woman.

I get all of you. I understand the urge. I don't know you though. Only you know whether or not you're being ruled and who's ruling you inside. And whether your perm or not, cut or not, color or not. . .it would be my prayer for ALL what I pray for my daughters:

That you're happy. That you feel good inside. That you're at peace.

Said mine,
P1


----------



## TwistNMx (Aug 31, 2005)

patient1 said:
			
		

> Instead of waiting why don't we continue to share our thoughts about long hair?
> 
> I know that the Monistat thread initially made me feel as if we could be a bit impatient. However, once some other members shared I saw a different perspective. Some of us have a sense of urgency.
> 
> ...


Great story 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hopeful (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice patient1, thanks for sharing. One of the first lessons I learned here was patience, to be delicate and kind to my hair. It was a sweet lesson. Craving and trying to encourage growth is not fun (to me anyway). Loving me and my hair feels good. Being nice to my hair feels good. Being judgemental of my hair is not right, too critical is wrong. So back to basics, back to gratitude, conditioner washers, moisture, gentle handling. Trying to not watch the kettle, waiting impatiently for the whistle to blow, trying to force another inch. If I am patient and kind my dreams will come eventually. So for me, the Lenzi's Request goes in the trash, I will never order MTG, no monistat for my sensitive scalp. All I need is water, conditioner, a little leave in, some good oils, a wide tooth comb...and patience.


----------



## Country gal (Aug 31, 2005)

hopeful said:
			
		

> Nice patient1, thanks for sharing. One of the first lessons I learned here was patience, to be delicate and kind to my hair. It was a sweet lesson. Craving and trying to encourage growth is not fun (to me anyway). Loving me and my hair feels good. Being nice to my hair feels good. Being judgemental of my hair is not right, too critical is wrong. So back to basics, back to gratitude, conditioner washers, moisture, gentle handling. Trying to not watch the kettle, waiting impatiently for the whistle to blow, trying to force another inch. If I am patient and kind my dreams will come eventually. So for me, the Lenzi's Request goes in the trash, I will never order MTG, no monistat for my sensitive scalp. All I need is water, conditioner, a little leave in, some good oils, a wide tooth comb...and patience.




Patience is very important. Also loving your hair no matter what stage it is in. I remember before joining the board I was completely obsessed with growing my hair long because I thought that would make me more beautiful. I don't feel that way anymore. Who would of thought I would be sporting a fro? So this board has helped me to evolve from hair shallowness to hair conciousness and health.


----------



## patient1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for "listening" ladies (cyber ears and all. lol!!)

I like what you said hopeful. Yep, with time and gentle care our dreams will eventually come true. I'm there with ya. I cut off over a year's worth of growth. I went from a kojak to shoulder length naps in the back. I can do it again. I want my hair to be healthy and I've learned a lot about that here (and elsewhere).

(I'm just mindful of not issuing cyberbeatings to those who are actively watching the pot.) 

P1


----------



## Cinnabuns (Aug 31, 2005)

Beautiful story patient1.  

My first lesson in hair care from this for was being very careful.  I learned that if I do right by my hair it will do right by me.


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Aug 31, 2005)

nikki1971 said:
			
		

> Bloosom where are you?


OK?!!! Blossssom, over 13,000 views?! WTF? What havoc have you wreaked in her girl?! :   You better come in here and splain your self and FINALLY let us know what you were going to say. I have not read all the posts, but I have looked at all of your posts and you still havent said what you said you were going to say!!


----------



## Impresaria (Aug 31, 2005)

Thank you. From my heart...thank you. I have a sense of urgency, I will admit it. Urgency to have a head of healthy hair, not long, just healthy, before it all falls to the floor. Rather relaxed or natural, I really do not care at this point. But that urgency does not equal desperation or obsession. Before I was trying this and that, I had a beautiful head of shiny hair. It wasn't long...but it was so pretty to me. I came to the hair boards not for myself, I came because my sister put a relaxer on my four-year-old daughter's hair and I had no clue how to stop the breakage. I started doing things that I had never done before, and I swear my hair is in worse condition than it has ever been. The things that work for some people like CO washes, protien treatments, stretching relaxers has NEVER worked for me. It seems to me that when I relaxed every four weeks, and washed once a week, and flat-ironed, colored, wrapped and blow-dried...that I had a healthier head of hair. When I didn't know all of the "wrong" stuff, it was the right stuff. And it worked. I truly believe that the STRESS of dealing with my hair is contributing to my scalp condition and general well-being. My DH has told me countless times..."Baby just cut it short, wear it natural like you had it when I met you"...and I had become convinced that he was a "hair enemy" secretly out to thwart my attempts so I wouldn't become TOO CUTE. But you know what? I think I need to listen to my husband.



			
				patient1 said:
			
		

> Instead of waiting why don't we continue to share our thoughts about long hair?
> 
> I know that the Monistat thread initially made me feel as if we could be a bit impatient. However, once some other members shared I saw a different perspective. Some of us have a sense of urgency.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 31, 2005)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> OK?!!! Blossssom, over 13,000 views?! WTF? What havoc have you wreaked in her girl?! :   You better come in here and splain your self and FINALLY let us know what you were going to say. I have not read all the posts, but I have looked at all of your posts and you still havent said what you said you were going to say!!



Oh you're back, huh?  LOL!

I was thinking about you the other day, Tryn... Hadn't seen you in a while.

I am going to finally "speak", but it will be at Off Topic.  I feel it's a more appropriate forum.

I'll be front and centerstage in about 15 minutes, as I have until midnight to hit the Post Message button


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 31, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Oh you're back, huh?  LOL!
> 
> I was thinking about you the other day, Tryn... Hadn't seen you in a while.
> 
> ...




What ever line of business u are in, if its not show business/public relations  related where you get to build up suspense/pr for someone or a product, your talent is  wasted.  Hurry up gurl some folx have to be at work at 7 am. (hint) All these folx on line at midnight waiting for YOU....smh...


----------



## rai (Aug 31, 2005)

patient1 said:
			
		

> Instead of waiting why don't we continue to share our thoughts about long hair?
> 
> I know that the Monistat thread initially made me feel as if we could be a bit impatient. However, once some other members shared I saw a different perspective. Some of us have a sense of urgency.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing. That was deep and beautiful! I wish you happiness, joy and internal peace too!


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 1, 2005)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> What ever line of business u are in, if its not show business/public relations  related where you get to build up suspense/pr for someone or a product, your talent is  wasted.  Hurry up gurl some folx have to be at work at 7 am. (hint) All these folx on line at midnight waiting for YOU....smh...



Well, the deed is done; the task is finished... let the rock throwing commence 

I should have either been an educator or a comediene


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Sep 1, 2005)

Okay all you ladies on the edge of your seats! Blossssom's long awaited post is in the 'Off Topic' forum!

Headum up and move em out!


----------



## Enchantmt (Sep 1, 2005)

Here is the link in case you cant find it easily.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=65421


----------



## imstush (Sep 1, 2005)

Patient1........Awesome Post!!!!!


----------



## hopeful (Sep 1, 2005)

SpicedTee said:
			
		

> Thank you. From my heart...thank you. I have a sense of urgency, I will admit it. Urgency to have a head of healthy hair, not long, just healthy, before it all falls to the floor. Rather relaxed or natural, I really do not care at this point. But that urgency does not equal desperation or obsession. Before I was trying this and that, I had a beautiful head of shiny hair. *It wasn't long...but it was so pretty to me*. I came to the hair boards not for myself, I came because my sister put a relaxer on my four-year-old daughter's hair and I had no clue how to stop the breakage. I started doing things that I had never done before, and I swear my hair is in worse condition than it has ever been. The things that work for some people like CO washes, protien treatments, stretching relaxers has NEVER worked for me. It seems to me that when I relaxed every four weeks, and washed once a week, and flat-ironed, colored, wrapped and blow-dried...that I had a healthier head of hair. When I didn't know all of the "wrong" stuff, it was the right stuff. And it worked. *I truly believe that the STRESS of dealing with my hair is contributing to my scalp condition and general well-being.* *My DH has told me countless times..."Baby just cut it short, wear it natural like you had it when I met you"...*and I had become convinced that he was a "hair enemy" secretly out to thwart my attempts so I wouldn't become TOO CUTE. *But you know what? I think I need to listen to my husband.*


 
Yes, you should listen to your husband, he sounds so sweet. Sounds like my husband, in the end they just wants us to be happy and peaceful. Bet he misses the calmer, poor peaceful you even more than the short, natural hair.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Nov 21, 2005)

Does anyone know what the name of this thread was in the offtopic section?


----------



## rai (Nov 21, 2005)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> Here is the link in case you cant find it easily.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=65421


 

that is the link for the off topic post


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Nov 21, 2005)

I know this subject is pretty much dead because everyone said what they had to say months ago.  But i think that blosssom didnt even have to speak, just by her opening up the forum and starting to get the ball rolling i think everyone chimed in and discussed the topic at hand.  Blosssoms job was done without her even elaborating further.   Way to go.... U big Ole pimp....  

My point of view is we are ALL black women who have an interest in hair care.  we all love our hair.  There is no need to divide us any further.  There shouldn't be Relaxed vs. Naturals.  Longhair vs. short.  2b's vs. 4b's, those who are patient and let their how grow naturally vs. those who like to try different things to achieve fast growth.  We are ALL here for one purpose...to have healthy hair....  I may take a hair pill for skin/hair health, and I may use a dab of surge or WGO but that's as much I am willing to 'promote' my fast hairgrowth... If another person chooses MTG, monistat, etc etc...then so be it...they've made the conscious decision that they want to speed up their growth.   Is that so bad?  Maybe they are overachievers in everhting they do, not just hairgrowth.   It doesn't automatically mean that they are struggling with self-hate issues.   The deep concern is not what products/methods you try, I just hope and pray that your reason for fast growth is simple as you love hair or you're probably an over-achiever in all that you do... as opposed to you must have long hair in order to feel beautiful and appreciate your looks....   Being that no one has ever posted the later reason...I don't assume it is so....

We all have the right to voice our opinion...so just cause i chime in and say that the monistat idea is bad...or i may crack a joke....that dont mean that I am knocking you...i'm just stating my opinion....


----------



## texasqt (Dec 13, 2006)

I know this is a year old and all but - This should be a sticky!!!
It was a good - no great read!!! 
Lots of insight into our hair growth reasoning and more...WOW! Some really deep stuff! (going to read blossom's thread)

(I really don't know how I came across this or what I was doing before!)


----------



## Britfem27 (Dec 13, 2006)

texasqt said:
			
		

> I know this is a year old and all but - This should be a sticky!!!
> It was a good - no great read!!!
> Lots of insight into our hair growth reasoning and more...WOW! Some really deep stuff! (going to read blossom's thread)
> 
> (I really don't know how I came across this or what I was doing before!)


 
Really? I looked through it due to the suspense but it did not bring up anything I had not heard before and I found it to be a bit "old hat".


----------



## texasqt (Dec 14, 2006)

Britfem27 said:
			
		

> Really? I looked through it due to the suspense but it did not bring up anything I had not heard before and I found it to be a bit "old hat".



Well, I guess I'm behind then.  It was an eye opener for me.


----------



## tsiporah (Dec 14, 2006)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> Yeah, you should wait...enjoy the attention that the President gets hours before the State of the Union address...lol...


 
LOOOLLLLL!!! (Even though I'm late.)


----------



## tsiporah (Dec 14, 2006)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> Interesting thread. My question is, why does the suggestion of using Monistat bring up an epiphany?
> 
> I am curious. Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of glueing other people's and animal's hair on their scalp? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of using relaxers whose main ingredients are sodiym hydroxide or calcium chloride, same as the main ingredients in Drano? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of using products made for horses on their scalp? Why don't people get an epiphany by the idea of ingesting mega vitamins for the sole purpose of growing hair, with no scientific studies on the long term effects of such vitamins?
> 
> Why is one method okay, but another not okay in the search for longer hair? Will the people chiming in be willing to give up relaxers, mega vitamins, controversial hair products and weaves, and just let their grow at their own pace or will this be an exercise in futility?


 
Ahmein! Ahmein!--- I like to keep it simple...I used to go around trying stuff when some one mentioned it, but I found what works for me and I stay simple.


----------



## Britfem27 (Dec 14, 2006)

OH no disrespect intended texasqt. I was just a bit peeved when I got to the end erplexed 

My comment was a bit abrupt- apologies- there was no need for that.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Apr 16, 2007)

b u m p i n g!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Apr 17, 2007)

WHAT A THREAD


----------



## ShaniKeys (Apr 17, 2007)

Can't hardly wait to read it


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Apr 17, 2007)

patient1 said:
			
		

> Instead of waiting why don't we continue to share our thoughts about long hair?
> 
> I know that the Monistat thread initially made me feel as if we could be a bit impatient. However, once some other members shared I saw a different perspective. Some of us have a sense of urgency.
> 
> ...



That could just as easily been my story.  I just think that it is nice to have a place where you are with like minded people, and people who want to help you, regardless of your hair goals.  It's important especially as women of color to maintain a community where we learn not to hate on another, but to congratulate one another.  We are no longer scowling at the girl with the pigtails in front of us on the bus, now we are asking her what she does to her hair and applauding her healthy hair.  I love that!


----------



## sholly6 (Apr 17, 2007)

good reading


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 17, 2007)

Exactly one year ago, this past Friday, April 13, 2006, this thread is the one that pulled my $5 PayPal account.   

All I can do is say, "thank you, precious Blosssom..."  

((( Hugs ))))


----------



## ShaniKeys (Apr 23, 2007)

Blossssom, have you said what you wanted to say already? I don't wanna miss it.


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 23, 2007)

ShaniKeys said:
			
		

> Blossssom, have you said what you wanted to say already? I don't wanna miss it.


 

Okay, I had to read all 21 pages of this thread...lol. I don't know how to insert the link to were she said what she had to say...but if you go to page 19 of this thread and click on the link in Enchantment's post you can read Blosssom's post.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Apr 23, 2007)

klb120475 said:
			
		

> Okay, I had to read all 21 pages of this thread...lol. I don't know how to insert the link to were she said what she had to say...but if you go to page 19 of this thread and click on the link in Enchantment's post you can read Blosssom's post.


thank you, off I am


----------



## Hair Iam (Apr 23, 2007)

I put fertilizer on my plants, I use a little flower in my gravy, I like showers over baths, I like express lanes over collectors, I use pressure cookers to cook,  I want long health hair as fast as it can possibly be achieved.  Itâ€™s all good ,  to each his own


----------



## loved (Dec 2, 2007)

Blossssom said:


> and black women.
> 
> I'm not going to say them tonight because I need to finish pulling my thoughts together.
> 
> ...


 

Blossom - have you had time to gather your thoughts?


(I sorted by views and this thread is hilarious.)


----------

